# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  La CHD estudia cómo gestionar la mayor reserva estival de agua de la historia

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de diariodeleon.es
http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/...sp?pkid=548013

Un saludo a todos.  :Smile: 

*La CHD estudia cómo gestionar la mayor reserva estival de agua de la historia*

*Los embalses de León nunca habían registrado volúmenes tan altos en agosto como los de este año*


19/08/2010 d.l. mirantes | león 
La temporada de riego agrícola está a punto de acabar en León, pero los embalses leoneses aún guardan reservas de sobra para las autopistas del agua que irrigan los cultivos de toda la provincia. Los pantanos leoneses de Barrios de Luna, de Riaño y de Villameca registran capacidades récord de los últimos diez años y sólo el embalse del Porma no tiene el registro más elevado del último decenio, ligeramente superado por la cifra de agosto del 2007. El volumen de agua retenida a los ríos leoneses es el más elevado de la comunidad y representa el 45% de todas la reservas de Castilla y León. 
A pesar de los desembalses realizados en junio y del agua aprovechada para la actividad agrícola estival, la situación de los embalses también es excelente en comparación con los datos de hace doce meses. Según el recuento de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero (CHD) las presas leonesas retienen 185 hectómetros cúbicos más que hace un año. Los pantanos están a casi el 64% de su capacidad, más de quince puntos por encima de la cifra de agosto del 2009 y casi 20 por encima del promedio de los últimos diez años. 
La abundancia de agua obliga ahora a la CHD, dependiente del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente Rural y Marino (MARM), a tomar una decisión sobre la estrategia a seguir con el excedente de recursos hídricos. Por un lado, una gran parte de los cultivos leoneses no necesita ya más riegos, lo que descarta al campo como candidato a absorber el excedente hídrico. Por el otro, si en el comienzo del otoño las precipitaciones son frecuentes la CHD podría encontrarse con problemas de contención en las presas que anegan los valles leoneses. 
Las miradas están puestas en el organismo responsable de los ríos en Castilla y León. La riqueza hídrica de que goza la provincia podría verse desperdiciada si el gestor de la Cuenca del Duero no acierta con la tecla que evite que se desperdicien los millones de metros cúbicos que sitúan las estadísticas en cotas inusuales al final del verano. 

*Por embalses.* Según los datos publicados por la CHD, las estadísticas de todos los embalses leoneses están muy por encima del volumen medio de almacenamiento contabilizado durante los últimos diez años. Algunos como el del Porma o el de Riaño superan con creces datos primaverales de años anteriores, época de mayores volúmenes por la que el deshielo y las precipitaciones que colman los pantanos. 
En el caso del pantano que sumergió el pueblo de Vegamián bajo el Porma, la presa guarda 8,5 hectómetros cúbicos más que hace doce meses y 53,2 hectómetros más que el promedio de la última década. El embalse está al 62,7% de su capacidad con una entrada y salida medias de 2,3 y 25,7 hectómetros cúbicos respectivamente. 
Por su parte, el volumen de agua que inunda el valle de Riaño es de 455,7 hectómetros cúbicos, 120,1 más que en agosto del año pasado y 126,1 que el promedio. 
En cuanto al embalse de Barrios de Luna, a día de hoy guarda 163 hectómetros cúbicos, casi un 40% más que el año pasado. Por último, el embalse de Villameca no llega al 50% de su capacidad, pero retiene nueve hectómetros, tres más que el pasado agosto.

----------


## jasg555

Pues podrían ahorrarla y así hacer una mejor y más inteligente gestión ecológica del río. Simulando las crecidas naturales y así mejorar y , en algún caso salvar, la población ictícola de muchos tramos.

----------


## REEGE

Aumentar los regadios un poquito más por la presión que los regantes harán y así aumentar sus beneficios, y ni mirar por el río, ni por la naturaleza...
Hoy en día se mira más por el dinero que por el entorno, el regante contento te dá su voto, un río... me temo que NO!!!

----------


## ben-amar

> Aumentar los regadios un poquito más por la presión que los regantes harán y así aumentar sus beneficios, y ni mirar por el río, ni por la naturaleza...
> Hoy en día se mira más por el dinero que por el entorno, el regante contento te dá su voto, un río... me temo que NO!!!


Eso es lo que haran, con lo cual aumentara el deficit hidrico.

----------

